

Ask HN: WebApp User tracking - jetro223

Hi,<p>a few months ago there was a Show HN for a new service which makes it easy to track user activities on a page by just including a script on the page.<p>Then you can define events in their application for button clicks or clicks on some #id and analyze this data.<p>I searched for over an hour at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F; but can&#x27;t find them or their service.<p>Does anybody know what I&#x27;m talking about?<p>Thank you!
======
pruth
Sounds like heap analytics to me

[https://heapanalytics.com/](https://heapanalytics.com/)

~~~
jetro223
That's it! Thank you very much!

